
Foundation for Apps is Here - boynamedsue
http://zurb.com/article/1362/foundation-for-apps-is-here
======
edude03
I'm happy to see that Zurb has customized Foundation for mobile apps, but it
begs the question, why are all these UI frameworks coming out for angular and
not ember?

~~~
mos2
The angular-bootstrap and angular-foundation projects have existed for quite
some time. Is there some sort of ember equivalent?

In these projects they are rewriting much of the javascript / jquery
components as angular directives. The CSS/Sass/Less is unchanged. I assume
much of the same could be done in an ember based project.

~~~
gakon
We'd love to see the community try and port our Sass components to other
frameworks like Ember or React. We'll definitely support anyone who wants to
try.

------
uptown
They're using hash bangs for stateful URLs? I thought that trend has passed in
favor of pushState.

~~~
mos2
You can reconfigure this via ui-router [https://github.com/angular-ui/ui-
router/issues/148](https://github.com/angular-ui/ui-router/issues/148)

